# Shumpert may start against Wizards



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/knicks/post/_/id/9132/dantoni-shumpert-may-start-on-friday

Meh, I like the spark he provides off the bench, but he is one of our top 3-4 players and needs to be playing more minutes. Our bench is going to be atrocious now though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Really like the defensive activity and overall skill he brings to the starting lineup. Need to acquire a scorer off the bench now.


----------

